# Back in the saddle - jennifer saunders programme....



## Supertrooper (16 August 2012)

Who's going to watch?


----------



## becky_bongoose (16 August 2012)

me, love a good horsey programme


----------



## kateknights (16 August 2012)

When's it on?


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (16 August 2012)

Me! 9pm


----------



## EmmaC78 (16 August 2012)

Me too


----------



## Irishbabygirl (16 August 2012)

Oh yes, me too! Much to unhorsey hubby's disgust!


----------



## Brontie (16 August 2012)

Me! No idea who she is though!


----------



## hannah90 (16 August 2012)

Irishbabygirl said:



			Oh yes, me too! Much to unhorsey hubby's disgust!
		
Click to expand...

same here  he cant argue though, i did let him watch the womens beach volleyball !


----------



## Mince Pie (16 August 2012)

Me! I want her muck fork!


----------



## Emilieu (16 August 2012)

Woo hoo, it's here! Been looking forward to this all week x


----------



## Camel (16 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Woo hoo, it's here! Been looking forward to this all week x
		
Click to expand...

Me too  ... REALLY liking her 

xx


----------



## Emilieu (16 August 2012)

Me too  overgrown girl buying everything - sounds veeeeery familiar!


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

I wasn't sure whether I liked her but she comes across really well already


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 August 2012)

Smelling all the brushes and things...oh yes!


----------



## jenbleep (16 August 2012)

teapot said:



			I wasn't sure whether I liked her but she comes across really well already 

Click to expand...

I love her! She's so down to earth which is what we need for a horsey TV personality


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

I want Biscuit


----------



## jenbleep (16 August 2012)

Ohh love the frosty morning and clipped horse!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (16 August 2012)

Loving it already! Sitting here with a stupid smile on face !


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (16 August 2012)

she seems a lovely lady, and love biscuit the pony


----------



## Koala Kate (16 August 2012)

Bloody tellys packed up. Anyone got a link so I can watch it online ?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 August 2012)

Am recording to watch later at leisure.


----------



## KVH (16 August 2012)

Am watching!


----------



## jenbleep (16 August 2012)

Erm....did I really just see an advert for the national school of Vienna on ITV1, at prime time?! MAN ALIVE!!


----------



## Emilieu (16 August 2012)

I loved the fact that she so understood that its not just about the riding its everything - especially the smells! And describing her Olympic pony dreams when she was younger  she's great x


----------



## Irishbabygirl (16 August 2012)

Actually, I take it back! He's now asked if I've series linked it and if so not to watch it without him! Bless


----------



## kimberleigh (16 August 2012)

Have always loved Jen from her abfab days!

Anyone else pick up on the fact she says she's not ridden in 2 years and yet has a fit, clipped out pony all ready in her garden?!

Kim


----------



## Elsbells (16 August 2012)

OK, so what other older should know better owner of a sports horse that CAN jump, is also rather foolishly, feeling inspired already!!? I can clearly see that this is going to be a very dangerous program to watch!!


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

(wonder what the DC said about the pink child...?)


----------



## Emilieu (16 August 2012)

I didn't think biscuit was hers?x


----------



## Camel (16 August 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Have always loved Jen from her abfab days!

Anyone else pick up on the fact she says she's not ridden in 2 years and yet has a fit, clipped out pony all ready in her garden?!

Kim
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought that!!
x


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 August 2012)

...elastic on the hat to stop you being killed....


----------



## Julieq (16 August 2012)

Watching


----------



## Tiffany (16 August 2012)

Just watching, this section filmed at Somerford Park


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 August 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Have always loved Jen from her abfab days!

Anyone else pick up on the fact she says she's not ridden in 2 years and yet has a fit, clipped out pony all ready in her garden?!

Kim
		
Click to expand...

..not ridden MUCH during the last two years....


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Have always loved Jen from her abfab days!

Anyone else pick up on the fact she says she's not ridden in 2 years and yet has a fit, clipped out pony all ready in her garden?!

Kim
		
Click to expand...

Could be for any old reason really. Don't forget she's been pretty unwell recently so maybe a loaner?


----------



## xxlindeyxx (16 August 2012)

I wish we had itv in ireland , anyone have an online link ?


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (16 August 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Have always loved Jen from her abfab days!

Anyone else pick up on the fact she says she's not ridden in 2 years and yet has a fit, clipped out pony all ready in her garden?!

Kim
		
Click to expand...

shes been recovering from cancer so has probably had someone else to ride and look after him, im sure it would have helped her knowing he was out there any time she wanted a cuddle though


----------



## lilyoftheincas (16 August 2012)

Basking in jealousy watching all these kids with their own gorgeous ponies.... awrh truffle


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

Hahaha pony down the hill to the grass and STOP


----------



## Emilieu (16 August 2012)

She's so lovely!x


----------



## philamena (16 August 2012)

She's so right about Pony Club - when I first saw a rally in action after my break of around 13 years I was amaaaaazed at what the kids are allowed to wear these days!


----------



## Mince Pie (16 August 2012)

Typical pony club mum, after nearly standing on her child picks her up by the arm, dust her down and throw her back on!


----------



## Camel (16 August 2012)

I love it, don't want it to stop .... OH is pulling up outside in his noisy diesel so I've got it on pause until I can hear properly!!

xx


----------



## starryeyed (16 August 2012)

... Have also been looking forward to this all week and may or may not have planned my evening around it - had such a long day at work and was all excited about it

Unfortunately I'm sat in my house during a power cut with 3% phone battery and no candles waiting for the electricity to come back on  

Grrrrr!


----------



## sidsmum (16 August 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Typical pony club mum, after nearly standing on her child picks her up by the arm, dust her down and throw her back on! 

Click to expand...

That made me laugh!!


----------



## Emilieu (16 August 2012)

Ah I love her dog too  this is great! (sorry to those who aren're able to watch!)


----------



## Camel (16 August 2012)

starryeyed said:



			... Have also been looking forward to this all week and may or may not have planned my evening around it - had such a long day at work and was all excited about it

Unfortunately I'm sat in my house during a power cut with 3% phone battery and no candles waiting for the electricity to come back on  

Grrrrr!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no  - I'm sure it will be on again xx


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

Damnit she's a bloody natural


----------



## Supertrooper (16 August 2012)

I'm recording it so I can watch it in peace when non horsey OH isn't around!!

Glad it's good xx


----------



## philamena (16 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Damnit she's a bloody natural  

Click to expand...

Hee hee. Ever the TV cynic I think she's actually ridden a fair bit up to this point. The 'barely ridden the past two years' isn't exactly the same as coming back for the first time since childhood... 

Loving it, she's got all the little emotional connections just spot on.


----------



## 3Beasties (16 August 2012)

I'd love a lesson from Tim Stockdale after watching that, he was so encouraging, can imagine he'd really fill you with confidence


----------



## Camel (16 August 2012)

Jesus, she's brave, that wasn't the type of iddy biddy crosspole I would have jumped after having all that time out of the saddle ... but with TS telling you do it and being on one of his super duper horses I suppose gives you te confidence!

xx


----------



## kimberleigh (16 August 2012)

Ah yes I'm forgetting that this was filmed a fair few months ago now!

Oh what I'd give to have lessons on Tim's horses!!

Loving the program

Kim


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

philamena said:



			Hee hee. Ever the TV cynic I think she's actually ridden a fair bit up to this point. The 'barely ridden the past two years' isn't exactly the same as coming back for the first time since childhood... 

Loving it, she's got all the little emotional connections just spot on. 

Click to expand...

No but given her health I highly doubt she'd been riding every day for the last 2 years and it is pretty quick to get rusty!


----------



## Lolo (16 August 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Typical pony club mum, after nearly standing on her child picks her up by the arm, dust her down and throw her back on! 

Click to expand...

The quicker you throw them back on, the less they cry- mum and I are watching and we howled with laughter as it is SUCH a familiar scene! Right down to the pony leaping backwards going "Wasn't me!"


----------



## wallykissmas (16 August 2012)

It's ab fab  would love a lesson with Tim Stockdale, I bet she left there feeling totally amazing .

I had to chuckle when she said Tim was hoping to  be in the Olympic team..... He was and only got a gold


----------



## littlemisslauren (16 August 2012)

I am loving it!!


----------



## toffeeyummy (16 August 2012)

Love the pc mum throwing child back on, if you chuck them back on quick they're not too sure if they fell off or not


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

Umm Tim wasn't in the team...


----------



## jenbleep (16 August 2012)

wallykissmas said:



			It's ab fab  would love a lesson with Tim Stockdale, I bet she left there feeling totally amazing .

I had to chuckle when she said Tim was hoping to  be in the Olympic team..... He was and only got a gold 

Click to expand...

He wasn't in the team


----------



## xxlindeyxx (16 August 2012)

Does anyone know here i can watch it in Ireland ? I really wanna see it


----------



## Mince Pie (16 August 2012)

Does anyone else WANT that 2 y-o?? He's _gorgeous_!


----------



## Camel (16 August 2012)

teapot said:



			No but given her health I highly doubt she'd been riding every day for the last 2 years and it is pretty quick to get rusty!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, didn't she have breast cancer a couple of years ago?

x


----------



## HBM1 (16 August 2012)

not sure if you can get it via this?
http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

JS as a stranded turtle = hilarious


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 August 2012)

teapot said:



			JS as a stranded turtle = hilarious 

Click to expand...

hahaha!


----------



## Mince Pie (16 August 2012)

teapot said:



			JS as a stranded turtle = hilarious 

Click to expand...

LIKE!


----------



## PolarSkye (16 August 2012)

How lovely is Jack . . . ?

P


----------



## xxlindeyxx (16 August 2012)

HBM1 said:



			not sure if you can get it via this?
http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/

Click to expand...

Nope not available outside Uk , but thanks anyway  hopefully will be on youtube tomorrow


----------



## GeeGeeboy (16 August 2012)

I want Jack!!!!!


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

Love it, Princess Anne 'stay on, stay on stay onnnn...'


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 August 2012)

'..so they have a few issues....'....I've heard that a few times!


----------



## jenbleep (16 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Love it, Princess Anne 'stay on, stay on stay onnnn...' 

Click to expand...

I am a fan


----------



## wallykissmas (16 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Umm Tim wasn't in the team...
		
Click to expand...

See I was so excited I forgot who was on the Olympic team even though I went to see them, it's all the practising on the back of the sofa whilst Tim was telling me/Jennifer what to do


----------



## carthorse (16 August 2012)

Don't think she will be wearing a patey beagler


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

Noooo but I guess 'made to measure' hats could be interesting to a wider viewing?


----------



## guido16 (16 August 2012)

Loving it, but very pissed off.

How much does it annoy me that she can enter grass roots. Just like that!!!!

The months, money, time and effort it takes to qualify for badminton grass roots is unreal, and Jennifer can just enter 4 months before!!!!

No dig at her, but I have had a horse doing grass roots and blood, sweat and tears does not come close!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (16 August 2012)

guido16 said:



			Loving it, but very pissed off.

How much does it annoy me that she can enter grass roots. Just like that!!!!

The months, money, time and effort it takes to qualify for badminton grass roots is unreal, and Jennifer can just enter 4 months before!!!!

No dig at her, but I have had a horse doing grass roots and blood, sweat and tears does not come close!!
		
Click to expand...

If JS going HC at an event inspires other people to get involved then good on her.


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

Good on Anne for saying about hunting  

Guido - I did wonder that too because it's almost a 18 month cycle isn't it? But if she's going HC or whatever...


----------



## Emilieu (16 August 2012)

Remember her mission guido  she's raising the profile of the sport x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 August 2012)

Am liking Princess Anne's advice


----------



## Mince Pie (16 August 2012)

I didn't hear it, what did she say?


----------



## Farma (16 August 2012)

Loved it!!! can't wait till the next episode ....thanks Js x


----------



## debsflo (16 August 2012)

Loved it too, cant wait til next week.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (16 August 2012)

They all have the potential to kill you! That comment will not encourage parents to allow there children to take up riding


----------



## Queenjude (16 August 2012)

She's so funny, I loved this and can't wait for next weeks programme.


----------



## guido16 (16 August 2012)

Guys, that is why I said, no dig at her.


Would just like it mentioned how much effort people take to get to where she is going.

I Bought a little 2 year old horse out a hill field and got her to grass roots, despite her being to small. Wrong breed, colour etc.

She was the donkey of my Lot. Lived next to TB'S, ID's, ISD's, she was my Heinz girl, ugly duckling. Yet she made it and now in a top 3 day event home, as seen on tv!!!!

Don't get me wrong, JS is great, would just like the grass roots folks blood and sweat acknowledged!!!


----------



## imr (16 August 2012)

making it look like its easy, she has been given a saint of a horse and watching it you are left with the impression she has had 2 lessons and she's good to go! Kind of wish the amount of work that's needed was coming across a bit more!


----------



## burtie (16 August 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Does anyone else WANT that 2 y-o?? He's _gorgeous_!
		
Click to expand...

He was nice enough but wouldn't make me want to part with 15k euros!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (16 August 2012)

Loved that! Want to take my boy out right now...in the dark!


----------



## hobo (16 August 2012)

Super program I do not think 2 episodes will be anough. Though I wonder how next weeks will go as there was no Badminton this year. Was the grass roots run elsewhere?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 August 2012)

About not learning through your mistakes as all the h&s being ample up. Years ago you learnt to go with the flow is horse makes a mistake, now all the striding is set etc......she also said that is true is of everything now. 

It is also true that horses have the
Potential to kill us but so does walking down stairs, walking home from school going out in the car it's up to the parents and people to weigh up the pros and cons .


----------



## Irishbabygirl (16 August 2012)

Was thinking the same hobo...


----------



## KrujaaLass (16 August 2012)

I think Jennifer and her daughter hunt and also they were in a programme with Dawn French I think riding their own horses a few years back


----------



## glamourpuss (16 August 2012)

Guido at the start she did say that that the grassroots was a competition for the 'elite amateur rider'....which I think explained that you can't just go & enter normally but in a way without boring the pants of the non horsey viewer!


----------



## BlairandAzria (16 August 2012)

I watched it and loved it!  I like her, she is inspiring but agree it does look like two sessions with the experts and she is good to go to badminton there was no mention of the graft that the amateur riders endure to get there.

Love the pony club mum at somerford


----------



## jenbleep (16 August 2012)

hobo said:



			Super program I do not think 2 episodes will be anough. Though I wonder how next weeks will go as there was no Badminton this year. Was the grass roots run elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't, but the 2012 competitors will be there next year as well as the 2013 competitors. If that makes any sense


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (16 August 2012)

My OH and it watched it and he told me to "stop being such a chicken s**t and go jump my horse".

D'oh!


----------



## Honey08 (16 August 2012)

philamena said:



			She's so right about Pony Club - when I first saw a rally in action after my break of around 13 years I was amaaaaazed at what the kids are allowed to wear these days! 

Click to expand...

Have to strongly disagree - ours have to be smart at all times.  No change from when I went 25 years ago in general.



Broke_But_Happy said:



			Does anyone else WANT that 2 y-o?? He's _gorgeous_!
		
Click to expand...

He was really nice.



PolarSkye said:



			How lovely is Jack . . . ?

P
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't he.  He looked like he could go round the regular Badminton with her sat on him backwards. 




imr said:



			making it look like its easy, she has been given a saint of a horse and watching it you are left with the impression she has had 2 lessons and she's good to go! Kind of wish the amount of work that's needed was coming across a bit more!
		
Click to expand...

We thought that - nobody is going to think its hard work or takes much skill from watching that.  In reality that horse wouldn't be allowed in grass roots...

Other than that, it was enjoyable.  I wish they'd shown it before the Olympics, was hard to watch people so hopeful about getting to the Olympics that we know didn't make it... especially Piggy French..


----------



## Beausmate (16 August 2012)

xxlindeyxx said:



			Does anyone know here i can watch it in Ireland ? I really wanna see it 

Click to expand...

http://tvcatchup.com/  Is that any good to you?


----------



## xxlindeyxx (16 August 2012)

Beausmate said:



http://tvcatchup.com/  Is that any good to you?

Click to expand...

No, its only available in the UK. But thanks anyway


----------



## philamena (16 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Have to strongly disagree - ours have to be smart at all times.  No change from when I went 25 years ago in general.

Other than that, it was enjoyable.  I wish they'd shown it before the Olympics, was hard to watch people so hopeful about getting to the Olympics that we know didn't make it... especially Piggy French..
		
Click to expand...

Interesting: agree or disagree, there are obviously some branches more strict than others. At ours (the yard I just moved from hosts loads of rallies) the older children are still very neat, but anyone under about ten is all in pink, sparkles and pom poms! (Not the boys, obviously...)

And agree re the scheduling. On the one hand, more will watch it now because of the profile of the horse sports in the past few weeks which is great. But on the other it's really sad to hear the hope in their voices when they talk about London... (and - to be boring - it's just bad scheduling practice to have something transmit when time references date it so clunkily...)

Looking forward to next week - the preview at the end signposted the 'climactic' comp as something other than Grassroots (I think she said Grand Prix but I wasn't listening properly)...


----------



## Epona78 (16 August 2012)

Apologies if this has been posted before!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWd_r2sOPhs

Hope that link works, knowing me it doesn't...


----------



## Honey08 (16 August 2012)

I wonder how it will end, as obviously Badminton and the Grass Roots were cancelled this year anyway....?


----------



## stacey_lou (16 August 2012)

Doesnt show the true graft and hard work it takes to school horses to this level shes basically turned up at a Xc lesson with Piggy with a ready made horse and entered into grass routes with out qualifying. Slightly annoying making it look to easy. 

BTW who was the american rider she was speaking with who was qualified for Olympics? I didnt catch her surname


----------



## ribbons (16 August 2012)

I think to show all the work and training required would bore the hell out of non horse viewers and have them turning off in 5 minutes. We would love it, but the aim of the programme is to promote interest within the general population. I think Jennifer may just pull that off with her humour and "one of us" style. It's not the intended platform for the  serious stuff.


----------



## rhino (16 August 2012)

stacey_lou said:



			BTW who was the american rider she was speaking with who was qualified for Olympics? I didnt catch her surname
		
Click to expand...

Lauren Shannon; has been based with Mark Kyle for a few years IIRC


----------



## el_Snowflakes (16 August 2012)

Was really impressed with her riding- she did so well!!


----------



## stacey_lou (16 August 2012)

Thanks Rhino I was beginning to wonder


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 August 2012)

guido16 said:



			Loving it, but very pissed off.

How much does it annoy me that she can enter grass roots. Just like that!!!!

The months, money, time and effort it takes to qualify for badminton grass roots is unreal, and Jennifer can just enter 4 months before!!!!

No dig at her, but I have had a horse doing grass roots and blood, sweat and tears does not come close!!
		
Click to expand...

Can a programme not just be enjoyed for what it is??

Yes, JS might be a celebrity BUT she's gotten over a life threatening disease, AND obviously wants to accomplish something she dreamt about since childhood....I'm guessing her fight against cancer has made her sit up and notice how precious life is, and no matter how much money or fame you have, nature can still take it's course.

I'm enjoying it because as a 'horsy person' I can relate to what she is saying, the nerves needed to compete, and simple things like the smells associated with horses...


----------



## Shutterbug (16 August 2012)

The programme is clearly aimed at non horsey types who, if they saw all the preparation and training that goes into entering something like Badminton at Grassroots level, would baulk at the idea of letting their kids anywhere near a pony. I think touching on the pony club commitment required from parents by towing child and pony around to competitions every weekend all summer was enough of an insight into the dedication required from a pony mad childs parent to be getting on with for those perhaps not as clued in as those of us who have been doing it for years and know how much work it takes.


----------



## teapot (16 August 2012)

stacey_lou said:



			Thanks Rhino I was beginning to wonder
		
Click to expand...

She's also British too


----------



## bumper (17 August 2012)

Loved it.
I thought it was an incredibly clever piece of broadcasting, which will hopefully bring equestrian sports back onto TV more, as it used to be, and as Jennifer pointed out, when I was a child and the whole family were watching Harvey Smith and David Broome. It's perfect timing, after team GB's Olympic equestrian success.
Jennifer's personality really will help the point come across. She is delightfully engaging. I smiled throughout at her love of the smells of saddle soap, the horse, a brand new body brush, and ..of course...horsey shopping! I also really loved her wonderfully soft hands. Also well done Princess Anne for mentioning hunting!
I'm looking forward to next week.


----------



## Emilieu (17 August 2012)

From my point of view it wasn't about competing as such. It was about the love for horses and riding that never really leaves you - I thought the idea of the competition was there just to give the idea of working towards and achieving something at the end if the programme. So the brief wasn't to show how hard it could be but how fun it could be - if that makes sense! Too early for eloquence x


----------



## Victoria25 (17 August 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Typical pony club mum, after nearly standing on her child picks her up by the arm, dust her down and throw her back on! 

Click to expand...

This made me laugh soooooo much 
Come on child, back on you go!


----------



## Amymay (17 August 2012)

What a great, fun programme.

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Amymay (17 August 2012)

guido16 said:



			How much does it annoy me that she can enter grass roots. Just like that!!!!

The months, money, time and effort it takes to qualify for badminton grass roots is unreal, and Jennifer can just enter 4 months before!!!!

No dig at her, but I have had a horse doing grass roots and blood, sweat and tears does not come close!!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect her 'entry' was not competitive, and she would have been allowed to run only on that basis.


----------



## monkeybum13 (17 August 2012)

amymay said:



			What a great, fun programme.

Can't wait for next week.
		
Click to expand...

This.

The little black pony looked my first pony, me and mum had to check it wasn't! Typical PC mum, chuck the child back on and of you go 

I really want the horse she rode and Tim's yard and Jack, how genuine were they?


----------



## scewal (17 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			I didn't think biscuit was hers?x
		
Click to expand...

My ex shoes for her.


----------



## Snowy1 (17 August 2012)

Thought it was a fabulous programme and bought back all my memories of when i was a child convinced i would be off to the Olympics! Just what is needed to keep the sport in the public eye. JS came across as warm and friendly with a genuine affinity and love for horses. I also think it did show the hard work and dedication the professionals put in but without boring the viewer. Everyone knows horses are hard work, people i work with who have no clue about horses always mention the time and dedication. I can't wait for next weeks! Well done ITV.

Loved Jack! Thought he was a real find of a horse.

I think it also helped people realise it isn't an elitist sport. Tim Stockdale is very down to earth and people can take to him he explains things in simple terms and makes it interesting. Even my non horsey husband is a big fan of Tims!


----------



## Miss L Toe (17 August 2012)

burtie said:



			He was nice enough but wouldn't make me want to part with 15k euros! 

Click to expand...

Nice enuff, lol, what a jump, and floaty paces, what more do you want.......... a real nice type.


----------



## Amymay (17 August 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Nice enuff, lol, what a jump, and floaty paces, what more do you want.......... a real nice type.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, I agree with Burtie.

His movement actually wasn't that great, very straight through the shoulder, but of course, he had a tremendous jump.

But I guess that's why these guys make so much money - I guess they can spot things that your average Joe can't.


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (17 August 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed the programme.

How many of you logged on to the Irish guys website to see what he had on there for sale??????????? lol

Looking forward to next weeks episode.

Her kids have always ridden so I expect there are a few more horse in her yard as well as Biscuit.


----------



## Venevidivici (17 August 2012)

I thought e15K was a lot too. The vendor said e17.5k initially as well!


----------



## LJN (17 August 2012)

My OH is not horsey at all, a couple of months ago he watched the programme that Martin Clunes made, and last night he watched the JS one - at the end, he turned to me and said 'I totally understand now, it's not just about the riding. I get it'

HORAHHHHH!!!!! It's only taken five years.... but thank you Martin and Jen!


----------



## Feathered (17 August 2012)

Just watched it, thought she was great and love how she managed to get across that it's not just about the riding or competing, it's the warm horse on a frosty morning, the smell of leather, the soft muzzle, even the picking up poo!! 

I think she managed to capture the inner pony mad 8yr old in all of us horsey women! 

Ps. I want Jack!


----------



## philamena (17 August 2012)

LJN said:



			My OH is not horsey at all, a couple of months ago he watched the programme that Martin Clunes made, and last night he watched the JS one - at the end, he turned to me and said 'I totally understand now, it's not just about the riding. I get it'

HORAHHHHH!!!!! It's only taken five years.... but thank you Martin and Jen!


Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## Faithkat (17 August 2012)

Venevidivici said:



			I thought e15K was a lot too. The vendor said e17.5k initially as well!
		
Click to expand...

 . . .  and there are an awful lot of horses out there that were very expensive as babies and that fail to deliver.  I nearly fell off the sofa when they said 15,000 euros - that's about £12,000 isn't it, and the horse wasn't that wonderful.  OK, it jumped but so do lots of youngsters especially without a person on their backs to mess them up!


----------



## Honey08 (17 August 2012)

Andalusianlover1 said:



			I thoroughly enjoyed the programme.

How many of you logged on to the Irish guys website to see what he had on there for sale??????????? lol

.
		
Click to expand...

What was his name???lol!



Venevidivici said:



			I thought e15K was a lot too. The vendor said e17.5k initially as well!
		
Click to expand...

My friend has an ex- Ollie Townend horse that was sold at novice level.  She paid £8k for it but it had been bought from Ireland for £15k.  A real quality horse, but a bit too much of a fruit loop for the dressage phase.  We thought it was strange to lose so much money, but I guess he only needs one horse out of ten to go to good advanced and he can sell it back for more than the ten horses cost...  That other horse  that was shortlisted for the olympic team with that girl had had huge offers...


----------



## -Sj- (17 August 2012)

I really enjoyed it. Welldone jennifer saunders and tim & piggy! felt so heart broken for piggy when she was talking about going to the olympics


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (17 August 2012)

Faithkat said:



			. . .  and there are an awful lot of horses out there that were very expensive as babies and that fail to deliver.  I nearly fell off the sofa when they said 15,000 euros - that's about £12,000 isn't it, and the horse wasn't that wonderful.  OK, it jumped but so do lots of youngsters especially without a person on their backs to mess them up!
		
Click to expand...

Remember they are dealing on TV  I think it was quite a fair ask, I didnt say its breeding too remember. Moved nice enough and had a nice pop (backend could have been a bit better). The guy selling needs to make his margin and the guy buying will want potential to make his in a year or two


----------



## OFG (17 August 2012)

burtie said:



			He was nice enough but wouldn't make me want to part with 15k euros! 

Click to expand...

complete with what looked like rain scald


----------



## LauraBR (17 August 2012)

Thoroughly enjoyed it, can't wait for next weeks!


----------



## Mariposa (17 August 2012)

I absolutely LOVED this show! Made me laugh so much as she was spot on with all her observations about Pony Club, and I really empathized with her nerves! And she is so likeable, I thought she was fantastic. 

Isn't it refreshing to have a lovely horsey programme on TV for once, I can't wait to watch next week!


----------



## wench (17 August 2012)

Did she actually ride/compete in the GR champs?


----------



## rhino (17 August 2012)

wench said:



			Did she actually ride/compete in the GR champs?
		
Click to expand...

GR's didn't run this year as Badminton was cancelled due to flooding.


----------



## Mogg (17 August 2012)

very enjoyable programme and clearly her childhood riding dreams were the inspiration for this sketch 

http://youtu.be/hWd_r2sOPhs


----------



## -Sj- (17 August 2012)

Mogg said:



			very enjoyable programme and clearly her childhood riding dreams were the inspiration for this sketch 

http://youtu.be/hWd_r2sOPhs

Click to expand...

omg! in stitches!!


----------



## burtie (17 August 2012)

badgermyers said:



			Remember they are dealing on TV 

Click to expand...

I have a suspicion this bit is spot on. !!


----------



## Madam Min (17 August 2012)

I'd love a jump lesson from TS, fab prog


----------



## terrierliz (17 August 2012)

Mogg said:



			very enjoyable programme and clearly her childhood riding dreams were the inspiration for this sketch 

http://youtu.be/hWd_r2sOPhs

Click to expand...

Thank you for this link - hilarious haven't seen it before


----------



## Equinus (17 August 2012)

Enjoyable bit of telly, we both enjoyed it. Though if she really hadn't ridden for that long she would not have been able to walk the next day!

Interesting snippet was at pony club, where the field companion to our lad (and his girlfriend) had her moment of glory, didn't even know she was going to be on it. (Work funny hours, don't often see anyone at the yard to talk to.)


----------



## NeverSayNever (17 August 2012)

i assumed the dun horse, biscuit was her own and she was a regular 'happy hacker' ?  if not she had a pretty stable lower leg!


----------



## Honey08 (17 August 2012)

Its funny how similar that clip of Dawn French and herself was to the pony club diddies at Somerford Park on the TV prog!  One putting its head down and refusing to move while another charged past fences!


----------



## Shysmum (17 August 2012)

oooooo just got this lined up to watch - waiting for hubby, he loved Martin Clunes (he ALWAYS cries ) so I've got the tissues ready. Such a bloody softie. x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 August 2012)

Mogg said:



			very enjoyable programme and clearly her childhood riding dreams were the inspiration for this sketch 

http://youtu.be/hWd_r2sOPhs

Click to expand...

I just love that sketch! Inspired!


----------



## attheponies (17 August 2012)

Loved the programme (especially the PC - brought back many happy memories) and thought JS was great though agree with the comments that it all came across as a bit too easy. Just not convinced on the apparent aims of the programme - opening up the equine world and overcoming the elitist image (Ermm..lesson with TS, input from Princess Anne and youngsters selling for 15,000E +!). Horses are expensive and require huge amounts of time and commitment, isn't it false to pretend otherwise? Discuss!


----------



## starryeyed (17 August 2012)

Just saw it! (Bloody power cut!)
Loved every minute, jennifer saunders & horses = my two favourite things ever 

Is it on again same time next week? I googled it but couldn't see anything, not sure if I'm being blonde..?!



-Sj- said:



			felt so heart broken for piggy when she was talking about going to the olympics 

Click to expand...

^ Me too  Her face lit up when she talked about it, felt so sorry for her.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (17 August 2012)

Does anyone know if they will repeat ep 1 my Sky box had a tech fault and didn't record


----------



## Venevidivici (18 August 2012)

attheponies...I agree. Loved the programme but unfortunately it did nothing to dispel the 'horse riding is for the rich/plummy voiced/advantaged'. JS is lovely (and comes across fairly 'posh' whateber that is)but no-one else she met or spoke to on that programme was anything near your normal average Joe Public. Shame but probably true-the vast majority of us are not loaded (& definitely not once we 
have horses!) but we are not usually at the bottom end of the social spectrum. I would love to see more projects like the one in London that exists&got lottery funding...is it called the Ebony 
Riding Centre or something? Brings horses to inner city,often deprived, kids,(well,brings them to horses actually but you know what I mean). I know this wasn't the point of the JS programme but just commenting:-/


----------



## BackRidingAgain (18 August 2012)

Hi all

I'm a newbie signed on today, and I'd seen the programme.  I'm glad to see it had such a good reception as I'd also really enjoyed it.  

About 4 months ago I decided that as I'd never had time to teach my kids at home I'd invest in proper riding lessons for them in the hope that one day we could all go riding together.  Despite owning 2 horses one that finally died of old age about 4 weeks ago I haven't really ridden seriously or frequently for about 20 years, and practically nothing at all apart from the odd half hour in a field for about 5 years, the other horse is as old and quite retired.  The kids are riding every couple of weeks due to costs.  However, after being back in a stables environment about 6 weeks ago I thought 'what on earth am I doing just waiting while they rode out'?  So the stables found me a 17HH giant hunter type (he is gorgeous - most fab horse I've ever been on) and I've so far had 3 hour long hacks.  The trouble is my seat has gone to pot and the muscles have vanished so whilst I can walk and trot I too am doing a sack of spuds routine everytime I ride.  I am desparing of ever riding and possibly jumping again as I once could.  Until I saw Jennifer - who is 10 years older than me....................way to go Jennifer, you have given me hope!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (18 August 2012)

Edited because I am an idiot.

What a lovely horse Jack was, and it is nice to hear it has given some people inspiration


----------



## Serephin (18 August 2012)

It made me want to jump more - I only pop a few logs in the woods really - but now I want to do some jumps in the school - I love jumping, but fell off the last time, so have been avoiding it!


----------

